

Test if any website is Blocked in Iran in real-time - howaboutit
http://blockediniran.com/

======
mikezupan
I run <http://www.photoblog.com> and at one point a few years ago we were like
in Iran's top 100 sites. It was to the point where 25% of our traffic was from
Iran. Then that student revolution hit and we are now blocked.

------
scottshea
My Blogspot blog is blocked which is not exactly a shock. I imagine most
Blogspot blogs would be. This is very cool.

~~~
sepent
Most blogspot bogs are not blocked in Iran. All of them are blocked. And
wordpress blogs, too. Facebook, youtube, twitter, BBC, CNN, tinyurl, goo.gl,
megaupload and thepiratebay are a few more examples. Moreover, having a
satellite dish is against the law, just look at the pictures in this Persian
website:
[http://www.asriran.com/fa/news/176720/%D8%AC%D9%85%D8%B9-%D8...](http://www.asriran.com/fa/news/176720/%D8%AC%D9%85%D8%B9-%D8%A2%D9%88%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%87%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D8%B9%D9%85%D9%84%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%AA-%DA%A9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%88%DB%8C%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B5%D9%88%DB%8C%D8%B1%DB%8C)
But, in my opinion, these aren't the main problem. The main problem is
internet bandwidth limit for home users, i.e. 128 KBit/s. Yeah, that's right:
128 KBit/s. I have a server in the US and bypassing their filtering system is
not a problem for most Iranians but how could you watch a video in youtube
with a 128 Kbit/s connection?

~~~
tluyben2
I used to have a proxy business; my best clients were Iranian people; a lot of
them doctors, PhDs etc who wanted to to hire servers to read / mirror
'Western' information via VPNs. One guy who became a good friend actually
ended up buying a rack full of servers via me to provide open communication
for all his friends and family.

------
Joshim5
Very cool. Maybe I'll work on a chrome extension that marks whether a site is
blocked in google search results

